# Yarn shops in upstate NY



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I am vacationing in a few weeks in upstate New York in a little place called Sodus Point. Can anyone suggest some yarn shops within a fifty mile radius? I have four baby gifts to knit. Thanks in advance. It is one of those vacations where I do nothing but read or knit all day, go out to eat and sleep...sleep...sleep


----------



## janetmdubec (Jul 9, 2012)

May I carry your bags? I'm a native NYorker who lives in the Midwest and seeks every opportunity to go 'home'. I could take to 'activities' you have planned very nicely. However, I regret I don't know of any shops for you. Have a great time!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

check it out on the yarn map
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Sodus Point, NY/zoom:10/


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

You'll be in Western New York. Try this link - http://www.quiltvisionusa.com/TopTenQuiltShopsNewYork.html I've been to Quilters Corner and it was very nice. Once you get to one, they are happy to direct you to others. Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

The Village Yarn & Fiber Shop, 350 West Commercial St., East Rochester, NY 14445 - 585-586-5470.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I googled (yarn shops near sodus point ny) and found three. Try that


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

It is a nice place to "veg out".


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you going to be around Ithaca anD Syracuse?


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Jamesville, just a bit south of Syracuse and North Syracuse have 2 shops for you if you want to go that far. Sure there must be some closed in Rochester area.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

There is one in Geneva http://www.theyarnshopofgeneva.com/

Also in Canandaigua there is "Expressions In Needleart

And in Auburn http://www.alltiedupyarns.com/


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

There is a delightful shop in Brighton (suburb of Rochester ) called Yarn Boutique. Amelia has an amazing selection of yarn, books, and accessories. It's my favorite yarn store!! Sodus Point is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Driving around upstate NY will be a wonderful trip. There are so many beautiful spots in this state. Have a great vacation.


----------



## mombear (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,
You will be between Oswego & Rochester. (Both fairly large cities)
Try on line for shops.
Hope this helps.
Laura


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

All Tied Up yarn shop in Auburn, NY. Two shops in Ithaca, if you're working your way south (can't remember their names). And if you get to Watkins Glen, Finger Lakes Fibers.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and check with Cheryl Schaefer in Interlaken. Although she has closed her dyeing business, she was working on selling off her unsold inventory.


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

There is one in Henrietta (Rochester)

http://www.myyarnboutique.com/site_map.htm

I used to live in that area for a bit, and when I go back I always visit, they have beautiful yarns.


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

here's the correct addy

http://www.myyarnboutique.com


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Both Syracuse and Rochester also have A.C.Moore, Michaels and Hobby Lobby


----------



## rlbrown63 (Apr 10, 2013)

I grew up in Geneva NY


----------

